
Screen time changes the structure of kids' brains - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-10/screen-time-changes-structure-of-kids-brains-60-minutes-says
======
_Schizotypy
Everything changes kids brains. The amount of neural development before age 25
is massive

